# Brother Offers Online Academy For GTX Users



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

To help new and existing owners of GTX direct-to-garment printers and ancillary equipment, Brother recently launched a new website called Brother Academy at www.brotheracademy.com. This online resource is designed to make it easier for the installation process and operation of the equipment; as well as training new employees and serving as a refresher course for existing staff. 

The interactive training curriculum walks users through GTX maintenance and operation as well as tutorials on accessories and firmware updates. Included is a catalog with art and hardware electives that show you how to use accessories to produce better graphics and prints. Offered courses include “Corel Setup and Artwork Prep,” “Printing on Caps,” and “Removing Complicated Backgrounds,” to name a few. 

The dashboard serves as a table of contents where you can choose from learning paths and courses. Learning paths are a series of videos that are taken in a specified order. They are unlocked one after the other. 

New customers will get an invitation sent to their email address. Existing users can gain access by sending an email to [email protected].

For additional information on Brother direct-to-garment equipment, contact Brother DTG directly via phone at 1-866-750-2543 or email [email protected].


----------

